# A password must be entered for this data transfer



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Just started getting the above message each time I start the car. I click cancel each time and nothing seems to be affected. Anyone know what it means? Car has very recently been serviced and it didn't happen before that. Also running the beta of iOS13 on my phone which is Bluetoothed to my car.


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

Pair another phone to it and see if it continues. If it stops, you know its your phone that's the issue.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it's looking for a SIM card to connect to. Try setting your phone up as a personal hotspot for the MMI. Or insert a SIM into the MMI. See if that stops it.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

It is reporting Bluetooth error. I suggest that you delete the pairing, both on the car and in your phone and then re-pair them.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I've got iOS 13 on my device too and I don't have any issues. I would just suggest what the others said, re-pair the devices


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

I've just put iOS 13 on my phone and it's doing the same thing


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

GingerPrince said:


> I've just put iOS 13 on my phone and it's doing the same thing


and have you tried to repair?


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> > I've just put iOS 13 on my phone and it's doing the same thing
> ...


Yes. Doesn't fix it


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone had any luck with this? I re-paired. Still comes up. So very annoying.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here. Updated to iOS13 and now I'm getting asked for a login. I have no idea what it's after. It's still connecting to my phone but it's not seeing the recent callers or the contact list.


----------



## Jaredrobi (Sep 22, 2019)

To correct the issue, go into settings, then Bluetooth. Find your Audi Bluetooth device in the list. Press the 'i' next to it. It will open a window that will show 'show notifications' and 'sync contacts'. De-select the sync contacts and you should be all set. Cheers!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Surely the point is that DO want to sync contacts. That's the point of it.

I've noticed it seems to remember people I've called since I updated to iOS13.


----------



## Caulkers25 (Sep 23, 2019)

Now getting very annoying.

Does anyone have a resolution?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

13.1 is out tomorrow so fingers crossed that solves it.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to the bluetooth settings on the iPhone; select the Audi MMI; click on the (i) icon and check (tick) all the boxes - recents, favourites, all contacts etc.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think I might have worked it out today (I'll find out for sure when I go out tomorrow).

I think it's forgotten the login on the Audi app. I systematically went through things and at one point it said the app was not connected to the MMI. When I logged back in to that I got a message about resyncing the contacts etc and after that everything on the connection manager page showed as logged in (previously the bluetooth one was not connected).


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

Same here.
It started as soon as I updated to iOS 13.

It is definetly bluetooth and not SIM, because if I turn the iPhone bluetooth off, the message screen does not occur.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I spoke too soon.
I've now got my phone synching ok but it's not connecting to my 'audi contacts' which is super annoying because I needed to go somewhere yesterday and already had the location plugged in to that.

Looking at the audi app settings on my phone, it says it's not connected to the car wifi despite the phone settings saying it is. I think the bluetooth is ok. My feeling is the connection from the audi app to the MMI via the wifi is what is broken.

A few people reporting the same on the most recent app review comments so hopefully they'll roll out an app fix shortly.

EDIT: used the car today and everything connected first time. Seems temperamental. Maybe depends on how quickly the systems boot up on the car and at what point the phone is looked for on the network.


----------



## Kmacker (Jul 28, 2015)

This is now working for me? I started getting the message about two weeks ago after my TTS was in garage. Thought it was something they had maybe done, but on reading the posts, I had also updated to IOS13 in the last two weeks. Last night I noticed an update 13.1.2 which mentioned Bluetooth connection dropouts. Anyway thought this would fix it but still got message.Also tried a password I had scribbled down for 'Audi Bluetooth' of 1234 but it never worked either. Finally unpaired all old unused devices and my iPhone and then re-paired iPhone only. This has worked for me. Started car 5 or 6 times with no error and my contacts work, as does Spotify for my music. Only thing I noticed is the MMI Connect App not accepting my pass code for some reason, but to be honest this may have been like this, as I don't really use it? Hope this helps others ...


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep working for me now as well.
Once I'd re-paired it a couple of times it seemed to get the idea!


----------



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

I went into Bluetooth settings in the MMI.
I UNCHECKED 'sync contacts', and that seems to have fixed it.
For the moment...


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Dunno about anyone else but this seems broken again in iOS13.2

My phone contacts sync but I can't get to my audi contacts in the nav. I'll keep fiddling!!


----------

